# Today's Colonoscopy Didn't Go Well :-(



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

I was in for my first colonoscopy today for my type D IBS. I've had it for nearly 4 yrs but at the end of last year, i started getting terrible abdominal pains down my left hand side and kept feeling like I had a 'blockage'. I've had a sigmoidoscopy earlier in 2011 which showed nothing, but they commented it was very tortuous and spasmodic and noted that I'd been in some discomfort. Today however, I felt fine, I wasn't scared about the prodecure. I was sedated and then woke up in the recovery room looking forward to hear the results. It was at this point I was told this. When they'd inserted the camera in to my sigmoid colon, I had been in an awful lot of stress, discomfort and pain. They used more sedation but as they tried to proceed my state of mind got worse and worse, to the point where they put me as a 4+++ on a scale of 1-4 for pain so they had no choice but to stop the procedure. I am absolutely gutted, I remember nothing and I even begged them to try again if i 'promised not to scream'! The doctor is pretty sure my sigmoid colon has become attached to adhesions around my womb etc, but they thought there may be underlying problems which is why they wanted to do the full colonoscopy but now I feel I've come to the end of the road, knowing even less than before and feeling like I have more wrong with me than I realised. Has anyone else ever experienced anything like this, or know of any reasons as to why my sigmoid colon could be causing me so many problems? My specialist didn't even see me once I'd come round, he sent a nurse to me with a letter saying he would send me back to my doctor as he could not continue!! Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry to hear this.. but at least you _do_ know your colon is fairly sensitive, "tortous" etc and you may indeed have adhesions. I would ask your reg Dr what can be done about the adhesions. How can they explore what to do with them?? Etc....Also Amil you thought there was a blockage .... they can always do a barium enema test for that. Have you been prescribed any anti-spasmodic meds? They should help with the left side dull ache. If you haven't been you can ask for one or try using peppermint tea or peppermint capsules. Peppermint is a natural antispasmodic.


----------



## Dr Peter Thatcher (Jun 24, 2010)

AmiL said:


> I was in for my first colonoscopy today for my type D IBS. I've had it for nearly 4 yrs but at the end of last year, i started getting terrible abdominal pains down my left hand side and kept feeling like I had a 'blockage'. I've had a sigmoidoscopy earlier in 2011 which showed nothing, but they commented it was very tortuous and spasmodic and noted that I'd been in some discomfort. Today however, I felt fine, I wasn't scared about the prodecure. I was sedated and then woke up in the recovery room looking forward to hear the results. It was at this point I was told this. When they'd inserted the camera in to my sigmoid colon, I had been in an awful lot of stress, discomfort and pain. They used more sedation but as they tried to proceed my state of mind got worse and worse, to the point where they put me as a 4+++ on a scale of 1-4 for pain so they had no choice but to stop the procedure. I am absolutely gutted, I remember nothing and I even begged them to try again if i 'promised not to scream'! The doctor is pretty sure my sigmoid colon has become attached to adhesions around my womb etc, but they thought there may be underlying problems which is why they wanted to do the full colonoscopy but now I feel I've come to the end of the road, knowing even less than before and feeling like I have more wrong with me than I realised. Has anyone else ever experienced anything like this, or know of any reasons as to why my sigmoid colon could be causing me so many problems? My specialist didn't even see me once I'd come round, he sent a nurse to me with a letter saying he would send me back to my doctor as he could not continue!! Thanks


I'm sorry to hear your colonoscopy went so badly, although I note that you don't remember anything about it. Amnesia is an excellent side effect of the drugs you were given, but a problem too when you wonder why your test wasn't successful. As a gastroenterologist who performs colonoscopy, it is difficult to know when to stop a procedure, particularly when someone is outwardly appearing to be in so much pain. The problem is that people react to the test in different ways. Some have no problems with the test, others have problems from the moment the camera is passed in through the anus.Its interesting that some of the best colonoscopies I have performed are unsedated. This may sound horrific, but in my experience the majority that have the test done this way tolerate it so well. I think this is because they can tell the colonoscopist when they are in pain and also talking during the procedure is a distraction. With sedation, the state of mind is changed and disorientation kicks in so that reason is blurred and sometimes an exaggerated response can occur. I'm not saying its for everyone, particularly if you are going to have a prolonged procedure or just don't want to know about it. Your colonoscopist clearly exercised their judgement and decided to stop given your pain score.So, coming back to the results of your test. There are many reasons why a colonoscopy can fail. These may include problems with equipment, problems with the rectosigmoid junction being acutely angled making it difficult to pass the scope, a very floppy bowel or fixed bowel such as those seen with adhesions as in your case possibly. The camera can "loop" meaning that it forms a loop in the bowel which may be difficult to straighten due to anatomy. People that have had previous pelvic surgery, particularly a hysterectomy, are often difficult procedures to perform.In IBS, the bowel seems to be particulalry sensitive to expansion with the air or carbon dioxide used to insuflate your bowel and this may be why you were percieved to be in so much pain at the time. If adhesions are the underlying cause, there is no real medical treatment for this and surgery is often frought with problems due to it making the problem worse. Pain relief, diet manipulation and hypnosis may be options here. Good luck to you.Peter


----------



## mcwifey (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everybody, I'm new to the world of IBS-C. Mine is probably caused by a ruptured appendix April/11.I'm having a colonoscopy in March to rule out occult infections as I still have severe right side abdominal pain. My Surgeon advised me that adhesions don't cause pain.In the meantime, I'm taking a low dose SSRI & Domperidone. Does anyone have experience with the FODMAP Diet? I'm just waiting to consult with a dietician. Also, has anyone done that new blood test that has 130 markers for IBS triggers?


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

mcwifey said:


> Hi everybody, I'm new to the world of IBS-C. Mine is probably caused by a ruptured appendix April/11.I'm having a colonoscopy in March to rule out occult infections as I still have severe right side abdominal pain. My Surgeon advised me that adhesions don't cause pain.In the meantime, I'm taking a low dose SSRI & Domperidone. Does anyone have experience with the FODMAP Diet? I'm just waiting to consult with a dietician. Also, has anyone done that new blood test that has 130 markers for IBS triggers?


I know you don't mean to, but you are what we call "hijacking" a thread. Why don't you start your own thread? Also, this is the IBS-D section and you are asking about IBS-C (which FODMAP probably won't help). This way, you can leave this thread for Amil's question/concern and I am sure people will be happy to post on your thread.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi AmiL, I had a failed sigmoidoscopy and a failed colonoscopy, due to similar problems to yourself. I believe this is fairly common with IBS. I eventually had a virtual colonoscopy. I was not looking forward to the vc due to the fact that they inflate the colon with co2. It was fine though, and there was no sedation.Perhaps this is an option for you?Link to VC thread for pros and cons,http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/148790-virtual-colonoscopy/page__p__853162__hl__%2Bvirtual+%2Bcolonoscopy__fromsearch__1#entry853162


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies. I've clicked on that link but am still a bit unsure about what a virtual one is? It sounds a lot more painless! I just wish i could remember the pain, I feel really tender today all down my left hand side of my abdomen, its like having quite bad period pains but limited to just one area. I guess that's from the camera being wiggled about. I am waiting for the specialist to call me tomorrow, but I'm hoping that the next step will be a CT Scan. Has anyone ever had one of these before for this type of thing? Thanks Peter for your advise as well. I get very confused with the whole adhesions thing. Basically the diarreah was the most prominent of my symptoms for yrs, but it seems to have subsided slightly recently but the pain is there constantly from the minute I wake up till the minute i go to bed. And when i eat it gets worse. The constant pain means I live in fear that the diarreah will come back! I have more good days than bad at the moment, but because the bad days are still there I panick a lot. Can adhesions be removed? And what are the chances of it affecting my reproductive systems if my colon has become attached to my womb etc? I know its very difficult for you to answer these without me knowing exactly what is going on, I just hate the constant waiting game! I paid to go private because the NHS wouldn't do the colonoscopy for 3 months, but the private specialist I saw took pity and put me to the top of his NHS list so I had it quickly and for nothing, but I know now, the chance of a CT scan or anything else happening quickly is very slim! thanks again all


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

BQ said:


> Sorry to hear this.. but at least you _do_ know your colon is fairly sensitive, "tortous" etc and you may indeed have adhesions. I would ask your reg Dr what can be done about the adhesions. How can they explore what to do with them?? Etc....Also Amil you thought there was a blockage .... they can always do a barium enema test for that. Have you been prescribed any anti-spasmodic meds? They should help with the left side dull ache. If you haven't been you can ask for one or try using peppermint tea or peppermint capsules. Peppermint is a natural antispasmodic.


And BQ I forgot to answer this part - I take Buscopan for the spasms, I used to take Mebeverine but I found it made the D Worse?? I also take the peppermint tea, but haven't tried the capsules. May give those a go, thanks


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi Amil, a VC is normally a CT scan, or sometimes an MRI scan of the lower abdominal area.Link to info fron US website,http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/virtualcolonoscopy/


----------



## Dr Peter Thatcher (Jun 24, 2010)

AmiL said:


> Thanks all for your replies. I've clicked on that link but am still a bit unsure about what a virtual one is? It sounds a lot more painless! I just wish i could remember the pain, I feel really tender today all down my left hand side of my abdomen, its like having quite bad period pains but limited to just one area. I guess that's from the camera being wiggled about. I am waiting for the specialist to call me tomorrow, but I'm hoping that the next step will be a CT Scan. Has anyone ever had one of these before for this type of thing? Thanks Peter for your advise as well. I get very confused with the whole adhesions thing. Basically the diarreah was the most prominent of my symptoms for yrs, but it seems to have subsided slightly recently but the pain is there constantly from the minute I wake up till the minute i go to bed. And when i eat it gets worse. The constant pain means I live in fear that the diarreah will come back! I have more good days than bad at the moment, but because the bad days are still there I panick a lot. Can adhesions be removed? And what are the chances of it affecting my reproductive systems if my colon has become attached to my womb etc? I know its very difficult for you to answer these without me knowing exactly what is going on, I just hate the constant waiting game! I paid to go private because the NHS wouldn't do the colonoscopy for 3 months, but the private specialist I saw took pity and put me to the top of his NHS list so I had it quickly and for nothing, but I know now, the chance of a CT scan or anything else happening quickly is very slim! thanks again all


AmilAdhesions are scars essentially that bind tissues together. They are very common after abdominal surgery. In answer to your question about whether they can be removed, they can be divided (analogy would be spiders webs that you break). Unfortunately, like spiders webs they tend to reform and more surgery usually indicates more adhesions forming. As for the chances of affecting your reproductive organs, that is difficult to answer to be honest.The pains that you describe could equally be due to endometriosis. This is when womb tissue grows outside the womb and can occur anywhere in the abdomen. It can attach to the bowel and cause symptoms. I only mention this as you quote it as being "its like having quite bad period pains". Difficult to diagnose, but usually found when the surgeon performs a laparoscopy (keyhole camera test) to take a look.Peter


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some info about adhesions:http://www.adhesions.org/pt6treatment.htm


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you, Peter, they actually performed a laparoscope on me 4 years ago which is when all of my troubles started. I'd always had problematic periods and they were convinced i had endemetriosis. they ruled out polycystic ovaries etc so decided to go ahead with the laparoscope. It came back negative for endemetriosis, however they did find these adhesions which they noted on my report but told me that there was no reason to do anything with them. It was in the weeks after this laparoscope that my IBS Started! I now feel I have gone full circle, I put my IBS down to the laparoscope, i was convinced they'd knocked my bowels or something, but i was always told this was stupid. its only now i've gone to this new specialist that has reviewed me from beginning to now that he has said maybe the adhesions are causing me all the problems I have now. That wont explain how the IBS started initially, but the plan was to do a full colonoscopy to rule out crohns, and if that was clear then to do another laparoscope and see what is going on. but because the colonoscopy was unsucessful, he has now sent me back to my doctor to refer me to the gynaecologist. I'm just still not 100% that my bowels are 'normal' and I dont want that to be ruled out. I left a msg for my specialist to call me back tomorrow and i will ask about having a CT scan or anything else which will rule out all bowel problems. If i 'just have IBS' then that is fine, but sometimes things feel so wrong, i just want to be clear in my mind that they've checked everything and can find nothing physically wrong with me. At the moment, i'm waking every day worried and wondering what is going on inside me. That's why i'm so upset that they couldn't do the colonoscopy, i'm unsure what the next step should be!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I have abdominal adhesions that are very painful from 2 abdominal surgeries - and that additional pain greatly affected my IBS - pain pills didn't really help. What did help this type of pain was hypnotherapy - specifically Michael Mahoney's chronic pain program, http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk and of course I also did the IBS Audio Program. But for the adhesion pain which I get periodically, I use a specific session - called the Light Count, which is one of the sessions on the pain program, and by the end of the session, this pain is relieved. Of course, this was after having 4 colonoscopies and many doctor visits, but it is something that perhaps can be used to help you while are finding out what is going on... there are no side effects. If you have any questions, let me know - happy to help.







All the best to you...Hello Dr. Thatcher - I am Michael Mahoney's patient support assistant in the US after suffering with IBS since 1983, and coming to this support group in 2000, met him here! - Mike told me he knows you; saw the info on your site.







It is unusual to have a real gastro here on the boards!


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

cookies4marilyn said:


> I have abdominal adhesions that are very painful from 2 abdominal surgeries - and that additional pain greatly affected my IBS - pain pills didn't really help. What did help this type of pain was hypnotherapy - specifically Michael Mahoney's chronic pain program, http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk and of course I also did the IBS Audio Program. But for the adhesion pain which I get periodically, I use a specific session - called the Light Count, which is one of the sessions on the pain program, and by the end of the session, this pain is relieved. Of course, this was after having 4 colonoscopies and many doctor visits, but it is something that perhaps can be used to help you while are finding out what is going on... there are no side effects. If you have any questions, let me know - happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise... I have actually undergone quite a lot of hypnotherapy over the past couple of years, I'm not familiar with the ones you mentioned however, but I saw a specific IBS hypnotherapist who helped me no end with the relaxation and anxiety, however these stomach pains are getting no better so it is definately something I will look in to Back to the failed colonoscopy, I had a phonecall from the hospital yesterday saying that they want to do a CT Scan and they're trying to get me in within the month, but they didn't specify which ie. CT Colonoscopy or Standard CT. Is it possible to just do a standard CT scan on this type thing, and will adhesions show up? Ami x


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Is it possible to just do a standard CT scan on this type thing, and will adhesions show up?


That is an excellent question to ask your Dr. We really wouldn't know that here.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, adhesions are essentially just like skin and they don't show up on imaging tests. If they were creating an obvious distortion then that would be a clue. But most of the time the adhesions cause pain and restrictions but there are no visible clues.I've been suffering from adhesions for close to 28 years but only learned about them from physical therapists a few years ago. They seem to be trained to detect them by merely feeling and examining the abdomen and pelvis but apparently doctors aren't trained to do the same. It was doctors who recommended I go to physical therapy yet they don't seem to be too interested in what the physical therapists had to say- they don't want to discuss adhesions, period, at least not in my case. Some will insist that they don't cause pain/problems but there are plenty of stories of patients who were able to get relief after adhesiolysis but it has to be done correctly and an adhesion barrier is a MUST from what I've read. Physical therapy and massage therapy did not help with the problem.I'm scheduled to see a new gastro this week. I'm assuming he'll want to do a colonoscopy since I'm over 50. If so, I feel like I'll have to bring the subject of adhesions up, even though I know it makes some doctors angry and they then don't want me as a patient. I had a sigmoidoscopy 12 years ago that was very painful at certain points- one point in particular duplicated the severe pain/spasms that I often felt. The doctor giving the test knew I was in pain but just kept going. I had hoped for a follow-up discussion but only got a letter in the mail telling me the test was negative for polyps, etc. which was frustrating. I think that the painful area should have been up for discussion- even though nothing was found inside the colon it should have pointed to a problem outside of it- like adhesions. I had increased pain after that test that lasted for several weeks and I swore I'd never have another scope test again. I'll have to wait and see what this doctor recommends - I suppose it's possible he might suggest something else- maybe barium enema given my past experience and surgical history.IMO, if doctors have enough respect for physical therapy that they will refer you to them, then they should at least have respect for what the physical therapists had to say. If the physical therapists can diagnose/suspect adhesions then that should be enough for a doctor to consider them as well. Otherwise they always use the excuse that, because adhesions don't show up on imaging tests, they aren't willing to consider them as an issue which is a very poor excuse for not trying to treat what could be a significant source of pain/functional issues. Yes, adhesions can be tricky to treat, but if done properly and a barrier is used, successful treatment is not impossible. I have also read that lysing isn't the best- cutting and removing them is more successful as far as lasting results. This requires skill because, depending on the location of some of the adhesions, removing them can be dangerous.I have read about a few surgeons who do 2nd and even 3rd look laparoscopy to reduce adhesion reformation. They go back in a week or so later to remove any new adhesions that have begun to form. Supposedly, the new adhesions are softer and easier to remove than the original ones, so less damage is done and hopefully the chance of new, thick and/or problematic adhesions is reduced. Though I wouldn't expect this to become SOP anytime soon due to the costs that I imagine are involved.I have also read about 'gasless laparoscopy'- not sure if the advantage would be that there could be less drying out of the tissues during surgery?Another problem with adhesions is that insurance doesn't like to pay for removal. Usually, to get coverage, the surgery has to be done and coded for another reason, and then adhesions can be removed if 'incidentally' found which I'm sure doesn't help the cause. I doubt that it'd be much different with the NHS where you're at. I consider adhesions and adhesion-related disorders to be a 'hidden epidemic'.


----------



## Dr Peter Thatcher (Jun 24, 2010)

cookies4marilyn said:


> I have abdominal adhesions that are very painful from 2 abdominal surgeries - and that additional pain greatly affected my IBS - pain pills didn't really help. What did help this type of pain was hypnotherapy - specifically Michael Mahoney's chronic pain program, http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk and of course I also did the IBS Audio Program. But for the adhesion pain which I get periodically, I use a specific session - called the Light Count, which is one of the sessions on the pain program, and by the end of the session, this pain is relieved. Of course, this was after having 4 colonoscopies and many doctor visits, but it is something that perhaps can be used to help you while are finding out what is going on... there are no side effects. If you have any questions, let me know - happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi cookies4marilyn, thanks for the comment. Yes, I must admit I am really enjoying these forums and I think its always good to have a different perspective. Hopefully I can help a few people along the way too. Look forward to many conversations in due course and send my regards to Mike when you next speak to him.B/W


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Interesting info, Airplane - I am well over 50 and was told that my adhesions would just keep growing back if I had them removed and that by the time I healed from the surgery, the pain would return. Luckily, I have been managing the pain, but this is good info to know - thank you.Amil - I had a CT scan for what was thought to be an abnormal abdominal growth, after years of pain - (and the docs saying it was 'just'my IBS) the scan did not show what it was, so they did an exploratory operation. Turned out to be that my ovaries were joined together on the top section, well away from their proper position caused from an overzealous rectocyle/cystocle done 7 years prior, and they only found out once they opened me up - full incision... So that of course created more adhesions, as they had to detangle them and remove them. I hope they sort it for you - it took me so long after many scans, ultrasounds, and the docs not listening to me - good luck, my thoughts are with you.Dr. Peter - Yes, I will definitely greet Mike for you - speak with him all the time. I help IBS patients with the hypno with folks all over - would be great to connect with you and create some synergy there perhaps... All the best and blessings to you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

OK - so I am going to show my ignorance here... looked it up but did not find an answer - Dr. Peter, what do you mean by: B/W ? Be well? LOL, you would think I could figure it out!


----------



## Dr Peter Thatcher (Jun 24, 2010)

cookies4marilyn said:


> OK - so I am going to show my ignorance here... looked it up but did not find an answer - Dr. Peter, what do you mean by: B/W ? Be well? LOL, you would think I could figure it out!


Best Wishes!


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments, its a great help. I have spoken to the radiology department at the hospital earlier and they've confirmed they are doing a Visual CT Colonoscopy, which I'm pretty gutted about as it means doing the whole fasting / laxatives thing all over again, however I know this is the best option for me and will show up any abnormalities in my bowels. They said that the plan is if this comes back normal to perform another laparoscope and see what if anything has happened with my adhesions. So now it's back to playing the waiting game... just hope and pray my fertility is not affected by this. Last few years have been tough enough dealing with IBS, if they throw in now that I could have issues on that front I will be devastated, I'm only 23! I'll keep you updated


----------

